

The classic trade in computer science is trading memory for execution speed - CowboyRobot
http://www.drdobbs.com/blogs/embedded-systems/232901504

======
jf271
It has been that way for years, at least since Windows 3.1. You trade off
skill in programming for speed and memory usage in programming via GUI tools
that do an OK job but not great.I'm not sure it is better but it does make
programming available to much less skilled employees that you don't have to
pay as much.

We used to run 20-30 user green screen systems on UNIX (386 Interactive) with
256K of memory. It would never happen today. Most systems won't boot with less
than a gig of memory.

